# What's the most unusual thing you've ever seen in the Santa Rosa Sound?



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Caught or seen, And where was it...


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

I heard of a black bear swimming in the sound by Navarre.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I've seen a black coyote on the Island over by the silos


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

manatees, otters, bald eagles, just about any wildlife in the area. It's nice to have okaloosa island protected, I hope they keep it that way.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

saw a 12 point swimming the sound this winter during deer season poor thing never made it to shore lol


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I recently found out it's legal to bird hunt in the sound when I was fishing one morning and shotgun lead started flying by me.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

bigrick said:


> I recently found out it's legal to bird hunt in the sound when I was fishing one morning and shotgun lead started flying by me.


Sure is, more info is on the FWC website about the Sound. Only boat access.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Saw a manatee once - really freaked me out. It had to have been 10' long. Seen some huge stingrays in there too. My neighbors landed several bull sharks of his peir.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught a rattle snake in a cast net. i was young and when i called my dad and told him to bring a shovel he almost didnt come because he didnt believe me


----------



## JonInGB (Apr 6, 2012)

Heard a huge splash behind me while drifting grass flats. Turned and saw what I thought was 2 fins parrallel to each other about 5 feet apart, first though two sharks were swimming next to each other. Then a huge ray of some sort launched itself out of the water and came crashing back down. Must have been at least 6 - 7 feet from wingtip to wingtip. Did this a couple of times.


----------



## jarrett74 (Jun 22, 2010)

About a 4 ft long beaver, dead as a doornail, just off the Tiger Point golf course in about 2 ft of water. Would have known what the hell it was if I could make out the huge yellowed buck-teeth.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

a considerate flats fisherman


----------



## 13 footer (May 19, 2012)

caught a 33 inch red last weekend on a live 6 inch mullet in the sound.......20 minutes later when i get him to the boat hes got a mirror lure sticking half way out his butt with the midway hook hung up just inside his butt.the lure was black! so i gently pullit out,un hook him and letm go.dunno where the tale hook was. wasnt on the lure.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

oh, that's easy.
Either top this or tell me what it is.


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

todd in the bay said:


> oh, that's easy.
> Either top this or tell me what it is.


Haha! Don't know and can't top it!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a submersible where was the picture taken ???


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Manatee. today, chicken bone, sound side near the new little reef.


----------



## Redtrout7 (May 15, 2012)

saw a manateee yesterday next to grand marlin


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Redtrout7 said:


> saw a manateee yesterday next to grand marlin


 
Nope Nope no yah didn't figment of your imagination we don't need miles and miles and miles of wake free zone. Who wants a wake free zone from century all the way to 1/2 mile out the gulf? Not this guy never seen a manatee around here they just don't exist.


----------



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

Coming out of the canals around Tiger Point, we saw some dolphins rolling around. When we pulled up next to them to show the kids, we figured out they were mating.


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

i was fishing yesterday a big rat felled out the sky and landed on my neck. i fished all my life seen crazy stuff but never never had anything fall outta the sky and hit me:blink:


----------



## Loki (Apr 15, 2012)

todd in the bay said:


> oh, that's easy.
> Either top this or tell me what it is.



I wish i had one of those i bet it would be blast


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

todd in the bay said:


> oh, that's easy.
> Either top this or tell me what it is.


i think its one of those hovercrafts for the military but im not sure...:001_huh:


----------

